
Tesla, other EVs required to have 'traditional engine' sound to meet new EU rule - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-evs-gas-cars-noisemaker-law-uk/
======
taf2
Very interesting- my tesla is pretty loud when I run the air conditioning but
it’s very nice to drive when it’s not too cold or hot with the windows down
and not have the engine noise. I hope this isn’t required in the us as well.

~~~
java-man
I hope it IS required in the US.

In my opinion, all quiet vehicles must emit some kind of universally accepted
noise at low speed, ideally corresponding to the said speed. Think of, you
know, the children, blind pedestrians, non-blind pedestrians immersed into
smartphones, etc.

One's personal comfort should not come at expense of other's safety, at least
that's the kind of world _I_ would like to live in.

